
Using Rust to Solve Small, Simple Problems - urschrei
https://medium.com/@urschrei/three-algorithm-optimizations-outside-place-other-place-294de5a68f27
======
some_account
I tried rust again now after a years break. It's really not as hard to
understand anymore since you get a lot of help from the compiler. Even useful
hints that actually do exactly what you meant to do.

